# T boned by DAF



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Got T boned bu Portuguese artic truck this am on j10 m40, heading for silverstone.

Was stationary leaving round about by services to join A43, when I started moving fsideways and without applying the gas, following a sickening crunch and graunching noise. Looking up I see I have been picked up by a huge artic that was driving me all the way around the outside of the roundabout, collecting me at my exit. Shoved along for 10 yards.

No one hurt, although glad i had no passengers or the baby in the rear. Was quite frightening. Truck was only doing 10 mph, thankfully, else i would have been flattened.

Car is a mess, every near side panel stoved, two nearside wheels buckled and suspension + tyres gone. All motorway and roundabut blocked by yours truly at 8.45am. 

A twat in a Volvo actually got out and gave me a hard time for blocking the carriageway as he was late for a meeting (wernt we all)..I invited him to move it on two wheels.. :roll: Then police showed up.

Spent entire morning at Moto services waiting for accident management company to get their act together, finally having to get a taxi to Avis in Oxford to collect my - wait for it - Focus 1.4, a scarily ponderous vehicle.
Releived to get home tonight.

I would not have wanted to have been in a low slung sports car today.

One of those days.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Crikey. Glad you are ok. Did you get any pics, and will it be repaired, or just junked?

Scary what can happen...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like a nasty one.  Glad you were able to walk away from it.

Were you in a 3 Series?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> A twat in a Volvo actually got out and gave me a hard time for blocking the carriageway as he was late for a meeting (wernt we all)..I invited him to move it on two wheels.. :roll


Im sat here now wanting to clout this idiot, I mean FFS. Some right selfish cnuts out there. 1st reaction is about himself and not 'Are you ok m8?' Arse!

What a b*stard thing to happen, glad ure ok, guess its a write off?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

If it's any consolation ( I know it's probably not), I'm having one of those weeks...off to Le Mans this weekend and dreading what's in store for me as the week has started badly!

H

P.S. glad you're all unhurt too...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > A twat in a Volvo actually got out and gave me a hard time for blocking the carriageway as he was late for a meeting (wernt we all)..I invited him to move it on two wheels.. :roll
> ...


Just what I was thinking Rich - what an ignorant tw4t :x

Gary - glad to hear your OK at least. Being 'collected' by a big truck is always one of my big fears on the roads :?

Hope the car situation gets sorted soon (company car I presume?)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Glad you're ok 

I hope you gave the volvo twat a stream of abuse.

Perhaps they'll write it off and you can get a new car


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, that sounds awful. Glad you're okay Gary and that you didn't have your loved ones in the car. Reminds me why I don't drive something like a Caterham... :?

Oh and whilst that Volvo driver sounds like a twat, just a reminder that we're not all bad. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Glad all is ok Gary. Could have been very nasty.

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thankfully you are ok, not a nice experience but fuel for a drunken story a few years down the line :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ronin said:


> Thankfully you are ok, not a nice experience but fuel for a drunken story a few years down the line :wink:


At which point the truck will have been doing 'at least 100mph' and carried him for 10 miles.

Glad to hear all is OK. No after effects?

I know when I crashed my car a while back it wasn't until much later in the day that I realised I must have banged my head.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to hear you're ok Gary.

Not a great thing to happen, but lucky you were at a roundabout and he hit you at low speed.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Glad to hear you're ok mate - that's the main thing. While an annoying situation, a car can usually be repaired. Bones and skin cannot!


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

It might be worth having a word with an outfit called Accident Exchange. If they take you on, they'll give you a proper car whilst yours is being repaired. My Audi 2.5tdi Cabriolet was rear ended by an Eastern European lorry on the M25. Accident Exchange lent me FOC a BMW Convertible for nearly a month, which was a lot better than the Corsa that my own insurance company was offering.

Accident Exchange only take you on, if they are reasonably confident of winning. This usually means witnesses etc. You pay a Â£10 premium and that's the end of your financial outlay.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Gary & glad you're OK.

It's amazing the idiots on the roads nowadays. I had my 1st near miss in the RS4 this morning when some coffin dodger decided to pull out in front of me on the A50 without looking or indicating. I was only doing about 75MPH & he pulled out whilst he was doing about 40MPH (in a 70 limit :evil: ).

The brakes kept me safe (JUST) & even with main beam & horn deployed, he still didn't notice what he'd done when i came past him :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Guys.

All Ok today. no whiplash, aches pains etc.

Scariest bit was seeing the empty baby seat in the n/s rear move inwards. A bizzare accident that one could just not predict. Not one I'd car to repeat.

Not sure what full extent of damage is - write off or not - I guess alot depneds on if the shell/floorpan has moved, as well as general level of cost of repairs. Car is 18 months old and done 35K.

I hope it is write off in a way. Although BMW repairs are meticulous, cars are never quite the same after big repairs.

We use an accident management company, who sar far have not impressed - having to get a Â£30 taxi to Oxford and then having to wait 2 hours for a 1.4 Focus, hardly merits praise. However it's transport.

I don't really care about the car as I am so pleased to be unscathed. Travelling up to 40 K miles a year on business in recent years, the chance of accidents over normal mileage drivers does increase , own fault or otherwise.

Fatherhood has made me more circumspect but you just cannot guess what other road users may do. So this is a leveller anyway.

Expect the unexpected.

In case of a write off - I will be checking for suitable replacements.... :wink:

Cheers
gary


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Glad to hear you're okay Gary. Are the police prosecuting the bastard?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> In case of a write off - I will be checking for suitable replacements.... :wink:


4x4 ? :wink: :wink: _no didn't think so_

Glad you are OK, although are you sure you've not taken a blow to the head, as you are being far too polite about the lorry driver for my liking


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jeesuz!! Just seen this, glad you're not hurt fella! Getting hit by a truck must be the worst feeling...

Take it easy today as the shock of these things can be deceiving.

D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Glad to hear you're okay Gary. Are the police prosecuting the bastard?


They will be checking his mobile phone records (he may have been texting whilst driving slowly) and tachograph records to see what hours he had done. He also had to abandon his truck since cops would not let him proceed with no front lights. :lol:

Liability not really my concern. I was stationary in a queue and not in a box-marked area. Police made sure that he had all right docs - and I did not know that the tractor and trailor units have separate insurance poilices.

I think if I had had family with me I would have raged a tad at the driver, as they would have been terrified. But no one was hurt and it was an accident and I stayed relatively calm.

Police handled situation very well and got traffic moving, information exchanged etc. So credit toi them. We are often first to slag off the traffic cops - these guys were exemplary.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry to here about this Gary..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

When I first read the title, I thought it was a prang with a Variomatic.










That would probably have caused marginally less damage. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Just read this, glad you are ok, although whiplash can take a few days to show up, so take it easy and be careful.

Hope you told the Volvo driver what to do.

PS. I remember reading an article once that said that if you are involved in no fault accident whilst riding a motorbike the other vehicle would most likely be a Volvo. (Basically Volvos knock more bikers off their bikes than any other type of car!!)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Glad you're ok Gary - sounds like a very scary moment.

Slightly OT but I saw a Volvo on the M40 a couple of days ago with the MRK 1V reg plate (which I think used to live on a souped up Golf :wink: ) - wasn't him was it ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok Gary, we're just short of six weeks from the end of the quarter, so did you get the order? Not interested in excuses like I tried to commit hari kari in front of a goods wagon. Did you get the order or not?

Some people, sheesh!  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Ok Gary, we're just short of six weeks from the end of the quarter, so did you get the order? Not interested in excuses like I tried to commit hari kari in front of a goods wagon. Did you get the order or not?
> 
> Some people, sheesh!  :wink:


was on my way to find an extra $600k.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Ok Gary, we're just short of six weeks from the end of the quarter, so did you get the order? Not interested in excuses like I tried to commit hari kari in front of a goods wagon. Did you get the order or not?
> 
> Some people, sheesh!  :wink:


Crossed my mind :lol: :wink:

The lengths some people will go to :wink: .

It's 5 weeks to the end of the Qtr in Software, as for some reason (god only knows why) we're unable to ship license keys from Bucharest (via email) in under 7 days :lol: so have to close off the 3rd week of the last month to be certain we book :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Gary, we're just short of six weeks from the end of the quarter, so did you get the order? Not interested in excuses like I tried to commit hari kari in front of a goods wagon. Did you get the order or not?
> ...


So you'll be taking the last two weeks of the quarter off then? Hope you're not feeling any nasty after effects today Gary.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Chance would be a fine thing. Can't imagine i'd even get sign off for a 2wk holiday :lol:

Off for a week from the 26th June & then again for 9days in early Sept, so that's about the best of it.

Also lost 2 days during the migration from Mercury that no-one can find :evil:

Hey ho though, all good (ish) in my world at the moment.

Ps. I'm in Bracknell on the 20th (PM) if you're about??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I've got a partner meeting that day at Burhill Golf Club (ahem) :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Gary, as everyone has said at least your ok its only a car etc

Very funny Tim :lol:


----------

